# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) عطل بلوتوت nokia-c2-01-bluetooth-solution

## mohamed73

* nokia-c2-01-bluetooth-solution*

----------


## ameerl

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم

----------

